# Is anything new in the world of bibs?



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

I currently only own one pair of Cannondale-branded bibs, from somewhere around 2009 or 2010. I don't exactly ride a lot, so they're still wearable, but I'm looking to upgrade a little, to something newer. So, as the title says, what's new in the world of bib shorts? What's out there for a guy like me, looking to spend between $100 and $150, and riding once a week (looking to increase that, but I've been saying that for ages)?


----------



## eric1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> I currently only own one pair of Cannondale-branded bibs, from somewhere around 2009 or 2010. I don't exactly ride a lot, so they're still wearable, but I'm looking to upgrade a little, to something newer. So, as the title says, what's new in the world of bib shorts? What's out there for a guy like me, looking to spend between $100 and $150, and riding once a week (looking to increase that, but I've been saying that for ages)?


I was skeptical, but the cut of the newer Assos bibs does make a nice difference. Much cooler in the summer than "traditional" bibs. Look hard enough and you should be able to find them for around 150.

https://www.assos.com/en_m/assos-road-cycling-collection/bib-shorts/t-quipe-s7


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, I went to the LBS and purchased some run-of-the-mill Pearl Izumi bibs for $100.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just caught this. I have no idea if it’s legit or not.

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/p...-releases-first-ever-unisize-bib-short-340943


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

So, I bought a pair of Pearl Izumi bibs, and finally got them on and on a bike yesterday. The chamois is far less substantial than my old C'dales, which caused a bit of sitbone discomfort, but I'm sure I'll get over it.

My real concern was that I had a fair amount of lower back pain with these new bibs. Is there any reason that a new pair of bibs would cause back pain?


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> I currently only own one pair of Cannondale-branded bibs, from somewhere around 2009 or 2010. I don't exactly ride a lot, so they're still wearable, but I'm looking to upgrade a little, to something newer. So, as the title says, what's new in the world of bib shorts? What's out there for a guy like me, looking to spend between $100 and $150, and riding once a week (looking to increase that, but I've been saying that for ages)?


I like Voler Black Label. Often on sale with 25% coupon. Having said that I purchased the Assos S7 Equipe bib after being skeptical, too, like the other poster. Purchased on sale for about $125 USD from Wiggle (out of stock in all sizes except XL now). Faaaaaantastic bibs!!!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tried most of them out there. Nothing better for me than Sportful Total Comfort Bibs. Well, the Super Total Comfort are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

old_fuji said:


> So, I bought a pair of Pearl Izumi bibs, and finally got them on and on a bike yesterday. The chamois is far less substantial than my old C'dales, which caused a bit of sitbone discomfort, but I'm sure I'll get over it.
> 
> My real concern was that I had a fair amount of lower back pain with these new bibs. * Is there any reason that a new pair of bibs would cause back pain?*


Seams rather unlikely in general, but I have 2 thoughts:

1) If they are the wrong size, likely too small, they may cause muscle strain that you are not used to.

2) Since you mentioned the chamois, it could be allowing (or causing) you to sit in a different position (or rotate your pelvis differently) than what you are used to in other bibs. This could also strain your body in a new way that it is not used to.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Chader09 said:


> Seams rather unlikely in general, but I have 2 thoughts:
> 
> 1) If they are the wrong size, likely too small, they may cause muscle strain that you are not used to.
> 
> 2) Since you mentioned the chamois, it could be allowing (or causing) you to sit in a different position (or rotate your pelvis differently) than what you are used to in other bibs. This could also strain your body in a new way that it is not used to.


I'll take a big cup of HTFU and get back to you. It's probably point 2, since the shoulder straps are just a touch loose...and I'm on a bike for the first regular rides in several years...


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yeah, if you are building back to mileage that you haven't done in a while... that makes some real sense.

Get a base in your legs (and booty) and see how you fair once you hit a stable mileage.


----------

